
How the Government Shutdown Is Affecting Spam Robocalls - myinnerbanjo
https://gizmodo.com/heres-how-the-government-shutdown-is-affecting-spam-rob-1831815996
======
pewdiepotpie
[" go to the FTC’s National Do Not Call Registry site, you’ll see it simply
says, “Due to the government shutdown, we are unable to offer this website
service at this time.” This of course means it’s impossible to add a new
number to the list.

But that’s a list that legitimate operations respect. The type of spammers
that have been ramping up over the last couple years generally disregard that
list. "]

this list is also used by spammers to create a list of valid phone numbers and
they ignore the do not call part and robocall the list anyway.

------
tonyquart
I think it's time for us to fight back against these robocalls. I have just
read an article about this topic at [https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-
wins-massive-229500-rob...](https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/). People who have
similar problems with robocalls (especially the ones which come from legit
companies) might find this information useful.

